# Can you feed your Chi scrambled eggs???



## Ivy's mom

Hey... can they eat scrambled eggs. Ivy is going nuts watching my son eat his. Just curious!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## lisa&lily

yeah it's fine, my vet suggested it when they have colitis type symptoms. Don't make it with butter or milk though, just the egg! Don't give too much off it though. A few tablespoons is fine!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Good to know!

Lori


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Yes, chis can eat scrambled eggs, in small amounts, like a teaspoon or two at one time. Don't add milk or butter to the eggs. I omit the salt and pepper for their eggs. 

Eggs are great simple protein, especially when the chis are sick and can't eat their dog food.


----------



## Yoshismom

My Yoshi has an egg allergy and cant tolerate them:-(


----------



## freedomchis

i give mine scrambled egg once a week for a treat which they love they actually had it yesterday lol


----------



## Rubyfox

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Yes, chis can eat scrambled eggs, in small amounts, like a teaspoon or two at one time. Don't add milk or butter to the eggs. I omit the salt and pepper for their eggs.
> 
> Eggs are great simple protein, especially when the chis are sick and can't eat their dog food.


I agree....


----------



## tazruby

hmmm i have to make an egg Taz


----------



## Pauline Leland

Mine won't eat eggs! Did I mention she's picky?


----------



## Rah

Why can't you put milk in the eggs? I've always put a little milk in Baby's scrambled egg (literally one egg + about 2 tablespoons of milk) and she's been fine?


----------



## Jayne

Rah said:


> Why can't you put milk in the eggs? I've always put a little milk in Baby's scrambled egg (literally one egg + about 2 tablespoons of milk) and she's been fine?


I put milk in Tysons scrambled eggs too :dontknow:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Some dogs are allergic to diary and milk gives some dogs upset stomachs/diarrhea. My Bella is allergic to diary.


----------



## CM Katie

On the "foods to avoid" list it says this about milk/dairy:

_Some adult dogs and cats do not have sufficient amounts of the enzyme lactase, which breaks down the lactose in milk. This can result in diarrhea. Lactose-free milk products are available for pets._

I would think the small amount of milk added to scrambled eggs would be okay...I give Carl and Mia cheese after all. 
I mean, I'm sure it would be best to avoid milk- I make their scrambled eggs with water- but I don't think a little milk would hurt.


----------



## Pauline Leland

I've read that yogurt can be eaten by people that don't have the enzyme for lactose. That may be true for cheese as well. The bacteria convert the lactose to something that can be tolerated. Most critters stop making the enzyme when they stop nursing.


----------



## *Chloe*

when Twig has scrambled egg its always been made with milk but she also has yogurt and sometimes a small bit of cheese will no ill effects either, and she never has a really big amount of any of those things anyway :dontknow:


----------



## freedomchis

i also make mine scrambled egg with milk and they all get yogurt and cheese with no effects all the above foods they only get small amounts of as treats in a week


----------



## Rah

Yeah, I've only actually given her scrambled eggs about 5 times in her life. I suppose I can't have used enough to cause her any ill effects.


----------



## Marie

I feed my 3 girls scrambled eggs and cheese for breakfast at least 3-4 times a week and have been doing so for most of their lives (they're 2 years old this month). I've never seen any ill effects from feeding eggs. I give them 1-2(depending on the egg size) split between the 3 of them and they gobble it up. They've also recently become very fond of shredded wheat soaked in milk, so a few squares of those are sometimes on their breakfast menu too. Their absolute favorite breakfast is scrambled eggs with cheese and chicken liver mixed into it. They go ballistic over that stuff!!


----------



## Trace

I give Dia scrambled eggs a couple times a week, she LOVES it! I just mix about 2 tbs along with her tiny bite kibble and a little bit of skim milk just to moisten it a bit. She doesn't seem to have any adverse reaction to it, and I think if you do it in moderation it's fine. 

Occasionally I will also add a spoonful of plain, nonfat yogurt to her kibble. The acidophilus and good bacteria that are in it can help their digestive systems... especially if they have recently been under some stress because that kills good bacteria in their tummies. Also, if they have diarrhea the yogurt can be beneficial.


----------

